# Photo Post



## SweetDreams (Feb 26, 2010)

Bored on a Friday Afternoon- Waiting for the Work day to end....
Thought I would post some pictures...

Just because...







"Okay Mom. I'll let you take my picture."






"Me Too!!"


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 26, 2010)

Love the pics!!!  Post more!!  


I'm dying to get a GP!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 26, 2010)

Cute pics!


----------



## SweetDreams (Feb 28, 2010)

More pics- just cause.







  Bear 1






 Bear 2






 Training pen for the bc.


----------



## SweetDreams (Apr 2, 2010)

Once again....a Friday, and killing time before leaving work....

One set of the twins born last week...Little "Dairy" cow-esk sheep....







A picture of the flock hanging out waiting for DH to come feed them....







Another set of twins....






The Panda Bear wanting to work the sheep...






Flowers my dear son gave me last Sunday....







Well- Have a Happy Easter All!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 2, 2010)

Those babies are adorable!


----------



## PattiXmas (Apr 2, 2010)

This is a favorite pic of my daughter and our new doe kid, Eve.  She's 12 days old in the picture and is a bottle baby.  Eve doesn't realize she is a goat and just loves us all!


----------



## SweetDreams (Apr 5, 2010)

The Suffolks haven't blended into the flock just yet....





"Mommy- why did dad give me nasty tasting stuff and then paint my face? I thought on Halloween you got candy and wore a mask..."







Peach tree in early bloom.....




I like picture posts, since I don't get to get out and look at everyone else's farms/critters....


----------

